# A few betta questions...



## MsBugg (Aug 2, 2010)

Alright, first question...

I have a Male Crowntail betta, is it possible to have another REGULAR male betta in the same tank with all of my other platys? Or would they still go after each other?

Second...

My Betta hasn't been eating at all, and I give a variety of food to my fish, all sorts of different flakes and frozen foods, I even gave them some artificial crab cut up into a bunch of little pieces(They LOVED that), but he doesn't take a bite at all...

Third...

My betta's fins are practically falling apart, some fins are holding themselves from a single thread, why is this? Is it cause other fish are nipping at him?(I've kept a close watch on how the other fish act with him, and none seem to be giving him any crap...), does he have a disease? Is this normal?


----------



## chocolatecrunch (May 21, 2010)

one: Male bettas will fight to the death and the one that lives (usually both kill each other), will either dye from the inguries or the stress will kill him. A group of 5-10 female bettas can be kept together but only in an aquarium at least 15 gals. 

Two: Your betta probably won't eat because he is sick or stressed out wich takes me to your last question.

Three: Your betta has fin rot. Fin rott is usually caused because the water/tank is not being taken care of. Are you doing one-three 10%-25% water changes a week? Fin rot is some what hard to cure and needs some work. If he survives, his fins will grow back but will never be as beautiful and long as before he got ill. Try researching fin rot in bettas and see what you come up with...If you have any questions, just ask


----------



## MsBugg (Aug 2, 2010)

Alright, well, I found out that he just died... He was sick even when I first bought him, but it also doesn't help that I had a dirty filter and no air pump. But I did do constant water changes. It wasn't until yesterday that my brother told me my tank looked really cloudy, then told me what I had to do... So, I guess that's that...  R.I.P. Vladimier...


----------



## Peeps (May 24, 2010)

Sorry you lost your betta. Yes, keep the tank and filter clean, when cleaning the filter gently rinse the media in tank water. You have all your beneficial bacteria on it. You cannot keep two male bettas together as said. They will fight like crazy. It would be beautiful to have a bunch together but they fight. Keep your gravel clean as well, all the food get crusted at the bottom. You can use a vacuum. I agree, your betta had fin rot and needed to be treated with medication. It is contageous so watch your other fish.


----------



## WINDY (Aug 17, 2010)

MsBugg said:


> Alright, well, I found out that he just died... He was sick even when I first bought him, but it also doesn't help that I had a dirty filter and no air pump. But I did do constant water changes. It wasn't until yesterday that my brother told me my tank looked really cloudy, then told me what I had to do... So, I guess that's that...  R.I.P. Vladimier...


Where did you get your betta from Ms. Bugg? The place whee you got him from could be a good indicator that the lfs you got him from maybe just maybe didn't take care of the fish there. Was he inside one of the urine specimen cups with blue water? And I do agree with the other posters. Keep the tank water clean and the filter. hope you decide to get another betta. They are addictive.


----------



## chocolatecrunch (May 21, 2010)

I'm so sorry about your betta  It's horrible to loose a loved one, even if it is as small as a fish. I must say that you need to keep your chin up and focus on the postive. You may have lost this one, but what if you never learned what fin rot was and kept buying fish that all died? Or at least you learned a lesson and can give information to your friends if their betta gets fin rot. Just remember you gave him a good life and he would have died in a tiny cup without anyone if you hadn't taken him under your wing 

*Dakota*


----------



## Peeps (May 24, 2010)

Maybe get another betta at a different place, now you know what to look for in a healthy betta.


----------

